

Douglas Crockford, for JavaScript: The Good Parts - mcantor
http://sayyouresorryforwhatyouvedone.blogspot.com/2011/04/douglas-crockford-for-javascript-good.html

======
user24
This article isn't put across in a very balanced way. In fact I cut short my
response when you said "Fuck you Douglas" because my hopes of receiving a
civil reply evaporated. Anyway;

> I say we have a reasonable expectation that people writing code that does
> financial calculations have a fucking clue as to how their math will work on
> a computer.

No we don't.

> He goes on to suggest that the right way to handle this is by scaling your
> values to be in cents (or whatever quanta you happen to care about). It's
> interesting to see DSP-world fixed point evangelism suddenly materialize in
> JavaScript. Be warned: unless you heavily wrap this scaled approach in
> objects, you will make a mistake somewhere.

What? It's more likely you'll make a mistake dealing in whole cents than doing
floating point math? Really?

